# Best 5 digital cameras for video



## skieur (Oct 19, 2012)

PC Magazine included a Sony SLT and a Sony Nex camera in the top five cameras for shooting video.

The Best Digital SLR Cameras for Shooting Video | PCMag.com

skieur


----------



## sandyj125 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like this review is 2 years old


----------

